# Какому пакету принадлежит команда?

## edge

Как узнать какому пакету в Gentoo принадлежит команда. Например "top"?

Смысл в чем, команда перестала работать, не находит библиотеки, хочу пересобрать пакет. emerge что?

----------

## ba

```

baz@baz ~ $ equery belongs `which top`

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/bin/top in *... ]

sys-apps/procps-3.2.4 (/usr/bin/top)

```

тока gentoolkit перед этим поставь

----------

## edge

 *ba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> baz@baz ~ $ equery belongs `which top`
> ...

 

Спасибо!

----------

## Camp

А какой пакет мне ставить чтобы работала команда telnet ?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## hermes_jr

*  net-misc/netkit-telnetd

      Latest version available: 0.17-r4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 155 kB

      Homepage:    ftp://ftp.uk.linux.org/pub/linux/Networking/netkit/

      Description: Standard Linux telnet client and server

      License:     BSD

*  net-misc/telnet-bsd

      Latest version available: 1.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 169 kB

      Homepage:    ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/people/kukuk/ipv6/

      Description: Telnet and telnetd ported from OpenBSD with IPv6 support

      License:     BSD

----------

